# Wing Back Chair Wood Frame Cutting List?



## Johan Maritz (Jun 27, 2009)

Can anyone help and supply me wit a cutting list for a wingback chair wood frame with the parts and dimentions please

my mail adress [email protected]


Thanks


----------

